# Videoschnitt- und Compositingprogramm für 3D Animationsfilm



## em3L (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo Tutis,

Ich bin gerade dabei einen Animationsfilm in Maya zu erstellen. Jetzt verfolgt mich natürlich die Frage, wie ich die Renderschnipsel am Ende zusammenschneide und die Nachbearbeitung vornehme?

Früher benutzte ich Sony Vegas, doch das Programm bietet mir zu wenig Funktionen um gewünschte Ergebnisse zu erziehlen. Vorallem läuft es mir viel zu Instabil.
Kurzzeitig probierte ich Adobe After Effects, welches mir aber nicht so recht liegt und meine Wissens auch nicht wirklich für Animationsfime geeignet ist.

Ich hörte von dem hauseigenen Programmen von Autodesk wie "Smoke" oder "Flame".
Die Frage ist: 
-Habt ihr diese Programme schon einmal ausprobiert? 
-Für was genau sind sie geeignet und was vorallem ist deren unterschied?

Das gute an diesen Programmen ist, dass sie ein sehr gute Kompabilität zu Maya vorweisen und im nachhinein noch mit der 3D Datei weitergearbeitet werden kann.

Oder würdet ihr mir insgesamt ein ganz anderes Programm empfehlen, dass grundsätzlich besser für Film- / Animationsschnitt im 3D Bereich geeignet ist?

Es wäre super wenn ihr mir diese wild durcheinander gewürfelten Fragen beantworten könntet.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Marc


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Januar 2011)

Hi Marc,

wenn dir After Effects (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht zusagt, dann solltest du dir vielleicht mal NUKE bzw. NUKEX von The Foundry anschauen. Ist halt auch nicht grad günstig und von der Philosophie her wirklich weit weg von After Effects. Um genau zu sein, in NUKE und NUKEX wird node-basiert gearbeitet. Das ist für alle, die es gewohnt sind mit Timelines zu arbeiten eine harte Umstellung.

Links:
http://www.thefoundry.co.uk/products/nuke/
http://www.thefoundry.co.uk/products/nukex/

Gruß
Martin


----------



## em3L (13. Januar 2011)

Vorab erstmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Das Programm sieht schon relativ Professionel aus und bringt auch erstklassige Referenzen wie z.B. Avatar oder District 9 mit.
Ich habe mir gerade die Testversion runtergeladen und versucht mich damit zurecht zu finden.
Auf jeden Fall fordert es eine extreme Umstellung von normalen Filmschnittprogrammen, dennoch hat sich das Programm mir angetan.
Die Frage ist nur, ist es auch geeignet verschiedene Szenen nacheinander zu importieren und diese passend zur Musik zu unterlegen?
Ich glaube kaum das dies mit dem "Node" system vorstellbar ist?

Danke
Marc


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Januar 2011)

Ich denke mal, DAS Werkzeug für alle Aufgaben gibt es nicht.
So verwende ich z.B. zum Vertonen grundsätzlich Steinberg Cubase bzw. Steinberg Nuendo. Videoschnitt auf vorgegebene Musik dagegen ist zumindest bei mir ein Fall für Adobe Premiere.
Effekte, Compositing, Color Grading sind dagegen die Domäne von After Effects.
Ganz besonders schätze ich bei den beiden letztgenannten das sogenannte "Dynamic Link", mit dem das Zusammenspiel beider Programme schon wirklich klasse wird.

Übrigens, deine Aussage dass Nuke schon "relativ" professionell aussieht solltest du nochmal überdenken. Diese Software ist ausschließlich etwas für Profis und ganz sicher nichts für Amateure. Das selbe gilt aber auch für Flame und Inferno und Smoke und Flare und Lustre und Flint aus dem Hause Autodesk.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Another (14. Januar 2011)

Bedenke ma, das After Effects & co. vorwiegend Compositing Programme sind, mit denen man zwar auch Cuts ausführen kann, in denen man sich aber eher immer einen Ausschnitt des Films zur Brust nimmt. Danach kommt i.d.R. der Cut in Avid, Premiere, Vegas, MSP oder was auch immer einen zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## chmee (16. Januar 2011)

Ich frage mich auch, was Du von einem Programm verlangst, After Effetcs ist ein ausgewachsenes Programm - und wenn Dir Filmtitel als Referenzen reichen, naja, dann schau Dir mal den Rest der Programme von Autodesk an, ob Du das Geld, den Rechner dafür, geschweige das richtige Videomaterial dafür bietest, sei mal dahingestellt.

@Another: Dann braucht man Hier aber auch keine Compositingboliden wie zB Toxik ins Feld zu führen  Es liest sich, als ob unser TO zu wenig Ahnung hat und sich von Filmreferenzen hinreissen lässt..

mfg chmee


----------

